# Reezen string and cable lengths?



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*mathews strings*

In the past it has been pretty common to see mathews cables be from 1/4-1/2" shorter than listed in their tune charts or on the bow. The last 2 sets of strings I made for the reezon 7.0 was 90 3/4 and 34 1/2 and I mesured these exact off of the bows. Replaced with exact lengths and the bows speced out just fine.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

mr.string said:


> In the past it has been pretty common to see mathews cables be from 1/4-1/2" shorter than listed in their tune charts or on the bow. The last 2 sets of strings I made for the reezon 7.0 was 90 3/4 and 34 1/2 and I mesured these exact off of the bows. Replaced with exact lengths and the bows speced out just fine.


Do the 7.0 and 6.5 share the same string set?

Ben


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

beenfarr said:


> Do the 7.0 and 6.5 share the same string set?
> 
> Ben


Yes they do.

It could be, although I have never actually confirmed it, that Mathews lists their lengths untwisted, which would make the finished lengths shorter.....of course this is an untested theory at this point.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*....*



beenfarr said:


> Do the 7.0 and 6.5 share the same string set?
> 
> Ben





reylamb said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> It could be, although I have never actually confirmed it, that Mathews lists their lengths untwisted, which would make the finished lengths shorter.....of course this is an untested theory at this point.


Yes mathews lists them both the same,but they both measure differently with finished lengths-string and cable.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

mr.string said:


> In the past it has been pretty common to see mathews cables be from 1/4-1/2" shorter than listed in their tune charts or on the bow. The last 2 sets of strings I made for the reezon 7.0 was 90 3/4 and 34 1/2 and I mesured these exact off of the bows. Replaced with exact lengths and the bows speced out just fine.


That's good because I have a set made for my own Reezen 7.0 and don't want to make another. When I get the old ones off I will measure them and post my findings.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

Green River said:


> That's good because I have a set made for my own Reezen 7.0 and don't want to make another. When I get the old ones off I will measure them and post my findings.


I have the stock set of 6.5. If I get time we'll compare. Measure up the serving lengths and positions also would be helpful in the future. I'll do the same.


----------



## bjanzen (Dec 20, 2008)

IMHO....My cable at 34.5 has almost no twists to make my 7.0 Reezen spec. 

I would make it that length after twisting.

Hope this helps.....

BTW, I gave up on the stock strings and ordered a set from Pro Strings...should be here this weekend.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Ok here is how it turned out. I made my string 90.750" and cable 34.5" as per Mathews website and the bow came into spec perfectly. I measured the factory set and it was almost exactly to spec also. Like bjanzen I noticed the factory cable had almost no twist in it. 

Crackers is for chilli! :nyah:


----------

